# Pet Costumes!



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

share your pets in costume.

Heres Fran in her witch out fit from last year. My mom put the costume on top of her cage and she chewed on it, ruining it. so we dont have it anymore. I want to make her another costume. just need to get around to it. Im gonna try and make my cat a costume too and take pictures.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What a pretty blue blazed.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

cute little critter.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

isn't she?!


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

I have to dig out some of my pet costume pics. I dress my guys up for Petsmart Halloween contest. We won second place two years in a row.

Here's what I had on my computer

Maximus Tin man and Mercedes Scarecrow










Maximus street beggar


----------



## kruella (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a better one of Mercedes


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

GC - I remember your rat!

Kruella, your dogs look great!!!!

Some of you may remember my Demon Dog:


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

LOL these are GREAT!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awsome!

I entered the petsmart halloween contest, i didn't win though. I geuss not everyone thinks rats are as cool as I do.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would have voted for [email protected]


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey, I used to breed rats as pets- remember? I'm biased.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

just bumping this old thread. Are any y'all dressing your pets this???


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Both my pugs will be in costume. Cordie will be a pumpkin (3rd try on a costume that fits) and Isabelle will be ready for some karate.  I don't have pictures yet, but I will soon...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

aww cute! pugs are so cute! I wanted to get my cat a bumble bee costume, but i had to spend my money on other things so now i can't get it. But i have a pair of fairy wings i might take pictures of her wearing them.


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

here's our two yellow labs


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

GothicCandle- Rats are the most underestimated little sweeties aren't they? They're like snuggly little kittens that stay small. Un-rat people just don't realize what affectionate, inteligent, and fascinating little darlings well cared for rats can be. My daughter dresses her rats up too! Now I want to go hug them... I'll go find pictures first.


----------



## zombiemommy (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh I know I looooooove pet rats. We have had two so far and I would love to get another but my hubby is anti rat. He said we have a chihuahua and that is rat enough for him.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

lol- yeah, chihuahuas are rather rat-like! I like them too!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't think our dog would be very happy if we tried to put a costume on her.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a video I found on Youtube of dog costumes, with appropriate Halloween theme music:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

nixie said:


> GothicCandle- Rats are the most underestimated little sweeties aren't they? They're like snuggly little kittens that stay small. Un-rat people just don't realize what affectionate, inteligent, and fascinating little darlings well cared for rats can be. My daughter dresses her rats up too! Now I want to go hug them... I'll go find pictures first.


yes very. I miss fran. She was so awesome! Most people do think rodents are just pests, but they are amazing pets! I've been thinking I want to get a Degu, they are like a rat, but they live much longer. That's the only bad part about rats as pets is they only live 2 or 3 years(Fran died one week before turning 3 years old) But while they are hear they are awesome.

Can't wait to see the picutres of your daughters darlings!!! Such sweet grandkids im sure!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I love all these pet pictures, they are so cute... Unfortunately, my cats don't like to get dressed up but I'll try later and see if I can get them to sit still for a picture. Three of them are black...how appropriate for HALLOWEEN...don't even need to dress them, just gel their fur to make it SPIKEY! Only kidding...


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

*Gizmo*

Our Chihuahua Gizmo, The littlest skeleton : )
Bucky, our Golden doesn't like getting dressed up.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awww, Gizmo is the cutest little skeleton


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*My not so little Bruiser*









i know i've posted this image elsewhere, but he's just so cute in this one!:jol:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Don't let Winnie fool you, she loves her costume. She just doesn't realize it yet.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LMAO scareme! Winnie does not look like the happiest kitty in the world right now! Those two pics made my day


----------



## jean12 (Oct 4, 2011)

So cute!! 

Last year I dressed up my dogs as a vampire and a hot dog!


----------

